# Using a CO2 venturi powerhead



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Tom,

I was wondering if you'd experimented with the Venturi kit for the Maxi-jet line of powerheads.
On my SW tank, I replaced the RIO 600 SVT pump on my skimmer with a MJ 1200 using the venturi. It created a much more aerated water, thus more efficient skimming, with much finer bubbles.

It seems to me that you could do the same thing with a typical Vortex/DIY powerhead & gravel vac tube type diffuser. Feed the CO2 into the venturi adapter, get micro-sized bubbles that dissolve far faster and completely.

If you haven't tried it, I will, because I have a spare venturi adapater, as they were only $5 each.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Yep, they work better for the reactor internal I designed and put up on my site, so it can be more efficient at mist production.

But you can forego the reactor tube altogether with a good impeller, older powerheads will still work, but these are even better, thus you can likely do quite well with out the reactor tube.
Probably worth the extra 3-6$.

Maxi jets or Rios etc both go well, the maxi jet has a high pressure output(and more GPH), thus better bubble production. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Ste_J (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry to dredge this Thread up but I am looking to try the powerhead idea for Co2 diffusion but I'm a bit stuck as what size of powerhead to get. I have found a local supply of MaxiJets ranging from the 400 to the 1200. Which one would I be safer getting for my 56G? 

Water flow aleady needs adjusting as it's bending half the plants and spraybar will be changing to vertical pretty soon so I dont want too strong a flow coming from the powerhead. Filtration is being handled by an Eheim 2224

Is the powerhead best seated next to the spraybar to ensure a down and round flow - if you get what I mean

Thanks for any advice given as I have never used powerheads before

Ste


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I would go no lower than the maxijet 900. I have an MJ1200 in my 75 gallon for extra current, plus my XP3 as filtration/current.


----------



## Ste_J (Nov 6, 2005)

malkore said:


> I would go no lower than the maxijet 900. I have an MJ1200 in my 75 gallon for extra current, plus my XP3 as filtration/current.


Cheers

Did you ever try the maxi with Co2? 

Wasn't as to how much current one of these would kick out 

Just checked out the 900 now and I can get this for around £18 - the 900 actually gives more of an output than my Eheim. The Eheim gives out 700lph and the MJ = 920lph. surely that will cause some strong current in the tank? my plants are mostly just flowing at the moment in what appears to be a gentle current, I'm just a bit concerned that adding the same again + a bit more would be too much.

Is there a logic behind not going lower than the 900 i.e. quality, effectiveness etc? 


Thanks 

Ste


----------



## The Codfather (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry to be so thick. But I have the option to on my fluval to run a venturi on it. What will I benefit form it, if anything ?


----------



## magnosis (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm gonna take a chance and dig up this thread with some very newbie question :$

What would be recommended for a 55G lightly-planted tank using DIY yeast-based CO2 ?

a- Simply feed CO2 line into a Rio RVT 800
b- Build Tom's famous reactor, powered by a Rio 800 or Maxi-Jet 1200
c- Build Tom's famous reactor, install inline to my Fluval 305 canister output ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd go with option A.

- Brad


----------



## magnosis (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, bradac56.

I like it simple


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You can DIY mod a Rio also, see "needle wheel" diffusers. I've posted a lot there.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A 55 gallon tank with DIY CO2 is going to have to be, at most, a medium light tank. DIY won't generate enough CO2, or generate it at a constant enough rate, to let you use high light. But, even DIY CO2 would help the plants grow a lot better with low or medium light.


----------



## magnosis (Mar 2, 2010)

All I have for now are:
- 2x medium-large Anubias heterophylla (or barteri?)
- 2x small-medium Anubias barteri (nana)
- 12-sh Java fern sprouts (2-3" leaves)
- a bunch of Java moss

Lit with two 48" 54W T5 (a 6700K and a 10000K) in 2 blocks of 4h with a 3h break in between.

Everything was doing well, I started injecting CO2 because of fast proliferating algae. A drop-checker is in the mail, until I receive & install it, I'm not sure if I'm dosing appropriately.

I'm cohabiting 3 fancytail goldfish (7" ea) with live plants. Every time I mention that in a local fish store, I get weird stares  There isn't a lot of plant variety the goldies won't eat so I'm sticking with the above until I figure out additional options.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd lower the light to combat the algae instead of adding C02 as it does nothing for the Anubias and only a bit for the fern and moss. None of those plants are going to be capable of out producing the alage for ferts and C02 they just don't grow fast enough.

I'd get some cheap fast growing stem plants to over power the algae. Hornwort is what I use the most but I just float it on the top of the water instead of planting it. Most aquarium groups will have a plant guy there that will probably give it to you for free. I grow it in several five and ten gallon buckets just for cycling tanks and fry hiding spots.

- Brad


----------

